# Weird behavior on computers with AMD CPU/APU



## jfha73 (Oct 20, 2014)

Hey guys,

I have virtual machines on three computers running FreeBSD, one is an Intel (no issues there) the other two have, one, an AMD FX8350 CPU,  the other one an AMD A8 APU, and for both of these AMD powered computers, using X.org the VMs just hang after a while of being turned on, or the keyboard stops responding, stuff like that.

Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 20, 2014)

Which VM software is being used, and on what operating system?  What version of FreeBSD is in the VMs?


----------



## jfha73 (Oct 20, 2014)

I guess I forgot that:

VMware 10, on Windows 7 x64 and FreeBSD 10

I have X configured the same way as the Intel box, I even copied that VM and brought it to the AMDs with the same problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 20, 2014)

A relatively easy test would be installing VirtualBox and copying one of the VMs to it.  If that VM has the same problem, it's not the VM software.


----------



## jfha73 (Oct 21, 2014)

Interesting, it does work better in Virtual Box, no hangs, thanks.


----------

